# Ack idk if anyone likes Steven Universe



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i love this show and its ending tonight  its gonna end, just like my childhood


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

God I loved that show I wish it didn’t end but I’m glad it got a movie


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

I used to like it, but now I'm on antenna, and dont pick up CN.


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

oof I feel sorry for you but they rarely play it anymore


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

I love this show on Light TV, it comes on at 6, 7, 8, and 9 pm most days - Heartland.
I won't change the subject, but I might make a thread on Heartland.


----------



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice I will check it out


----------



## PercyD (Mar 30, 2020)

Listen here-

Sugar is from our generation who watched anime on Toonami that _wouldn't end_. And they were perfectly good shows, until they got into their 3rd or 4th season and it's like _why_.

Sugar knows. All the shows that rocked in the 90s were shows that came in, told their story, and got the freak out. I'm glad Steven Universe is over~.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 30, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Listen here-
> 
> Sugar is from our generation who watched anime on Toonami that _wouldn't end_. And they were perfectly good shows, until they got into their 3rd or 4th season and it's like _why_.
> 
> Sugar knows. All the shows that rocked in the 90s were shows that came in, told their story, and got the freak out. I'm glad Steven Universe is over~.



kay dude, cut her some slack T-T that show was amazing either way


----------



## PercyD (Mar 31, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> kay dude, cut her some slack T-T that show was amazing either way


No, you misunderstood me.

Sugar knows thst good things end. She was very dedicated to telling her story. I'm proud of her for respecting her story enough to end it. It even had a satisfying end.

Also, she's the first woman to run a show on CN. SU was good, but it was also a first.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 31, 2020)

PercyD said:


> No, you misunderstood me.
> 
> Sugar knows thst good things end. She was very dedicated to telling her story. I'm proud of her for respecting her story enough to end it. It even had a satisfying end.
> 
> Also, she's the first woman to run a show on CN. SU was good, but it was also a first.



Oh i get it now, thought you were dissing her, lol, she is my ROLE MODEL ^^


----------



## PercyD (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> Oh i get it now, thought you were dissing her, lol, she is my ROLE MODEL ^^


I have never met this woman but I have complicated feelings.
I have been personaply victimized by this show.  But I'm glad it happened.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

I really dislike the art style


----------

